# Sticky  Helpful threads for people new to the forum



## sixtysix

Since 'Affordable Watches' has so many new people drop in, it should be a good idea to make a sticky for newbies with links to threads around WUS that would be helpful. Please PM one of the mods if you have a thread you think should be added to this list.

The WIS dictionary - https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/wus-wis-dictionary-768006.html

New? Start here - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-start-here-1059514.html

Forum Favorites in pictures - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/forum-favorite-affordable-watches-pictures-1059560.html

The Official Affordables Forum (not so) Fugly Mugs - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/offi...rs-fugly-not-so-fugly-mugs-thread-839829.html

Wrist shots can be misleading (for watch size) - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wrist-shots-can-misleading-1039113.html


----------

